# New Kid on the Block... X-Post....



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Sorry to post this here you Homers....

Unfortunately I have to retire my Warp. I couldn't get a Spot... But I got THIS

Now I feel envy of you no more.... 

Hehehe... Now I can tease my Homer buddies Elmadaleno and Tigergog. And I have no more excuses to be the last guy in the ride.

Yeah... it's a Whorest-Link... so what?? Does that make me a poseur or snob??? I hope so!


----------



## tommyrod74 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Nice rig.*

I had a Switchblade just like that (5", but with a Pushed AVA)- great bike. Geometry-wise, Turners just work out better for me, but I really enjoyed that bike, super versatile and reasonably light too.

I'm sure you'll love it- congrats!



Warp2003 said:


> Sorry to post this here you Homers....
> 
> Unfortunately I have to retire my Warp. I couldn't get a Spot... But I got THIS
> 
> ...


----------



## rr (Dec 28, 2003)

Those are some nice riding frames, used to ride one occasionally thru a buddy, enjoy! 

I think our little friend clarified things and stated we were just posers, not snobs, I feel better now I think. BTW, you have to work up to being a poser by hitting a 4-5 footer to flat, untill that time homers are considered a poser wannabe  Then, when the big day comes that you become a real MBer by hitting a 10ft drop to tranny(bonus points if you do it at Whistler) then you get welcomed in and you can start thinking about that 20fter


----------



## Roy (Dec 31, 2003)

I guess it's okay, you know, for a bike made in a 3rd world country. If you like that sort of thing and all.


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

An interupted seat-tube design with bearings and a 5th element shock!!!! Warp...Warp...Warp!!!! Did you learn nothing reading the forums all this time?  


j/k - congrats and enjoy it.


----------



## tommyrod74 (Jul 3, 2002)

*That's a 2003-2004 SB...*



Roy said:


> I guess it's okay, you know, for a bike made in a 3rd world country. If you like that sort of thing and all.


... made in the 3rd world nation of Arizona.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tommyrod74 said:


> ... made in the 3rd world nation of Arizona.


ROTFLMAO!!! 

Yeah... it's made out of Worth tubing (does that name sounds familiar?), hand welded in Tempe, AZ.

It'll be ridden in the 3rd World Nation of Mexico, BTW. I can't avoid buying 3rd World Country stuff everyday. What can I do?


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Awesome ride, brother! Congrats, that's going to be one hell of a fun ride!

Now the only reason for you holding the pack up is because you're a slowpoke.

I do like those old stickers You know, the ones that say "Handmade * USA".


----------



## Homebrew (Jan 2, 2004)

tommyrod74 said:


> ... made in the 3rd world nation of Arizona.


Same as every Switchblade ever made. Made in the USA by Americans with USA tubing and USA weld rods. And with welds that look better than SAPA. It's okay Roy, your bike is still cool. 

Nice ride Warp!!! Although, I would replace the shock asap. Are you going to change your name to Switchblade2004?  Let see some action shots.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

SSINGA said:


> An interupted seat-tube design


Why would you need to move the darn thing??



SSINGA said:


> with bearings


Premium Quality japanese bearings... nothing wrong with them. I love them. My buddy has a RM ESTX with japanese bearings and they had held up nicely for over a year now in all riding conditions.



SSINGA said:


> and a 5th element shock!!!!


This one I have it in the back of my head actually....



SSINGA said:


> Warp...Warp...Warp!!!! Did you learn nothing reading the forums all this time?


Born stubborn!!!



SSINGA said:


> j/k - congrats and enjoy it.


Thank you all guys.... I'm totally stoked!


----------



## MK_ (Nov 15, 2004)

Yeah Warp! Nice score, man. That's a beauty and you finally get to ride a proper frame! Miles of smiles to ya on your new frame with a new fork! I know what you mean about the first half of the year being hard, I just bought a house and I can't afford any bike parts at all until I get a hefty raise. 

_MK


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Even better, it's a non -ICT Whorest Link.

I've always liked the SB. Enjoy it. And get a real shock when you have the time


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

congrats pal! im stoked for ya! by the way, i always thought the warp was a pretty good bike for the money. i sold em from '99 to '00 and besides bein heavy, they rode just fine. itll be cool to hear yer thoughts after a few rides on the titus though.


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

Warp2003 said:


> Why would you need to move the darn thing??


Doh! Looks like you need a Gravity Dropper!!!!!!!!!! That will up your poseur status.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Whoah, nice tire clearance. So, which road tires are you going to run?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tscheezy said:


> Whoah, nice tire clearance. So, which road tires are you going to run?


Michelin Axial Carbons....


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

tscheezy said:


> Whoah, nice tire clearance. So, which road tires are you going to run?


Speaking of tire clearance - you should see how tight a 2.35 Nevegal is on the 6.6.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

SSINGA said:


> Doh! Looks like you need a Gravity Dropper!!!!!!!!!! That will up your poseur status.


Uh... yeah... that would be ... bling.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

You could always buy the Freeride lowers from Titus if more clearance needed. Costs around $250 US.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

cactuscorn said:


> congrats pal! im stoked for ya! by the way, i always thought the warp was a pretty good bike for the money. i sold em from '99 to '00 and besides bein heavy, they rode just fine. itll be cool to hear yer thoughts after a few rides on the titus though.


Well.. yeah... still think the Warp is the only REAL full-susser in it's price range. Too bad Giant didn't gave it a re-make to make it lighter and correct the geometry to accept 130mm forks and a steeper seat angle.

They decided to dump it and make the Pistol... which is nice and addresses some of the problems the Warp had... but they totally screwed it up by putting a propietary wishbone mount rear shock. I'm still cursing Giant on that.

The SB is just superior in any regard... I'm anxious to throw a leg over it!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

The Squeaky Wheel said:


> You could always by the Freeride lowers from Titus if more clearance needed. Costs around $250 US.


Yeah... I'll think of that. It'll be just a trailbike and I don't do jumps or drops that would require a large rear tire.

I'm on 2.1's now so I don't think I'll be in trouble.... only in the rain season but I'll get a mud-specific and narrower tire for that.

OTOH, the 5th Element is much of my concern. I've heard horror tales about them.


----------



## Bikezilla (Dec 19, 2003)

Congrats Warp! Don't let the poseurs kid you you're still family! And I'm not just saying that b/c you're a moderator...
(*Line deleted*)
(*Line deleted*)
(*Line deleted*)
... so cheers!


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

How boring are the other boards that people have to come here to announce new (to them) (non-Turner) bikes??


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tscheezy said:


> How boring are the other boards that people have to come here to announce new (to them) (non-Turner) bikes??


I'm working on that Cheese!!!


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

*Yea!*



tscheezy said:


> How boring are the other boards that people have to come here to announce new (to them) (non-Turner) bikes??


 Pretty pathetic...


----------



## Roy (Dec 31, 2003)

Homebrew said:


> Same as every Switchblade ever made. Made in the USA by Americans with USA tubing and USA weld rods. And with welds that look better than SAPA.


I have it on good authority Titus busses in cheap Taiwan child labor and pregnant women to do the welds. Even though everyone knows the Taiwanese can't weld.



homebrew said:


> It's okay Roy, your bike is still cool.


Which one?

Don't make me start using smileys.


----------



## Homebrew (Jan 2, 2004)

Roy said:


> I have it on good authority Titus busses in cheap Taiwan child labor and pregnant women to do the welds. Even though everyone knows the Taiwanese can't weld.
> 
> Which one?
> 
> Don't make me start using smileys.


----------



## AK Chris (Dec 30, 2003)

tscheezy said:


> How boring are the other boards that people have to come here to announce new (to them) (non-Turner) bikes??


I was thinking the same thing -- you can also add:

Brakes
Shocks
Forks
UGI bling
Cars
Pets
Babies
Workshops
Motorcycles
Boats
Injuries
Penis pumps
8 foot drops
Other websites whining about this board
The list goes on...

The other boards are boring, its part of the reason why this one is so good. Except of course, for an occasional flame war with the E guys.  

p.s. Nice score Warp!!! I was looking at one of those when I bought the Spot. I would say you've definitely upgraded in the frame dept.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Warp2003 said:


> I'm working on that Cheese!!!


By making this board boring? Not what I had in mind.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

tscheezy said:


> How boring are the other boards that people have to come here to announce new (to them) (non-Turner) bikes??


Remember how I said that all of MTBR is more of a subforum of the Turner board?


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Roy said:


> I have it on good authority Titus busses in cheap Taiwan child labor and pregnant women to do the welds. Even though everyone knows the Taiwanese can't weld.
> 
> Which one?
> 
> Don't make me start using smileys.


No, they just can't make a frame with as much attention to detail as a domestic builder. Even Titus thought USA builds were good enough to put "Handmade USA" on their stickers. I wonder if it was a marketing ploy. I do know that I never hear the reason for Asian outsourcing being "their welders are better than ours". And it's not only the welding, but the handling, jigging, and quality control. By the time the domestic company knows there's something wrong, they might have 400 frames en route, so they must risk scrapping all of them for a huge loss and losing a season or go ahead and sell them.

Like I said, very few, if any Asian frames are not painted for a very specific reason.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> .....OTOH, the 5th Element is much of my concern. I've heard horror tales about them.


I've heard that the 5th is like a flip coin. You can get a bad one and it's a nightmare, or, if you're lucky, it's a hell of a shock.... I don't know, just try it and see.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I've heard that the 5th is like a flip coin. You can get a bad one and it's a nightmare, or, if you're lucky, it's a hell of a shock.... I don't know, just try it and see.


My concern is... what if it blows while I'm trying it out... half joking, half serious.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Then you're back to square one (shockwise), but with a much better frame.....


Not actually... I bet there are more people willing to trade a Float for a 5th Air, than trading a Vanilla for a Giant HV.

I may even sell it off and get a Float. Primitive, but reliable... and Pushable.

Actually... would you trade it for your RP3 and some coin??


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> My concern is... what if it blows while I'm trying it out... half joking, half serious.


Then you're back to square one (shockwise), but with a much better frame.....


----------



## rmac (Oct 26, 2004)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> No, they just can't make a frame with as much attention to detail as a domestic builder. Even Titus thought USA builds were good enough to put "Handmade USA" on their stickers. I wonder if it was a marketing ploy. QUOTE]
> My '99 Titus Quasimoto had a TitusTi sticker on it which also seemed like a marketing ploy (it being an aluminum frame  ). I still miss that bike  .


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

tscheezy said:


> By making this board boring? Not what I had in mind.


 Good thing you'r posts arn't...huh never mind I'l just try a search.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp: I hope your Horst Link will improve your climbing ability! Oh, and you should try and get a pair of Neuticles for the downhills


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Warp: I hope your Horst Link will improve your climbing ability! Oh, and you should try and get a pair of Neuticles for the downhills


Do you see it now???

With a Whorest-Link bike I should have cleared that climb... on a single pivot is not that easy.

Now that you take your TNT Spot on the trails, you'll notice the difference.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

Why not?

There is a fine line between posting opinions and sounding very prejudiced. You are sounding very prejudiced.

If all bikes made overseas have universally poor welds & alignment compared to USA made bikes, does that also mean that trek and cannondale are as good as turner?

There is nothing genetic that guarantees better welds or quality control for made in USA frames. Neither welding or quality control are rocket science; Anybody with proper training and experience can do either job. Look at the quantities of bicycles produced overseas and they clearly have an advantage when it comes to practicing their trades.

If you prefer to buy US-made, good for you, just don't pretend it's some kind of automatic guarantee of higher quality or better design.

PS, nice bike warp, I owned a SB 2 years ago and loved it! Titus makes great bikes.



Jerk_Chicken said:


> No, they just can't make a frame with as much attention to detail as a domestic builder. Even Titus thought USA builds were good enough to put "Handmade USA" on their stickers. I wonder if it was a marketing ploy. I do know that I never hear the reason for Asian outsourcing being "their welders are better than ours". And it's not only the welding, but the handling, jigging, and quality control. By the time the domestic company knows there's something wrong, they might have 400 frames en route, so they must risk scrapping all of them for a huge loss and losing a season or go ahead and sell them.
> 
> Like I said, very few, if any Asian frames are not painted for a very specific reason.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> Not actually... I bet there are more people willing to trade a Float for a 5th Air, than trading a Vanilla for a Giant HV.
> 
> I may even sell it off and get a Float. Primitive, but reliable... and Pushable.
> 
> Actually... would you trade it for your RP3 and some coin??


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Excellent frame Warp , one of the best mountain bikes full suspension , I owned a SB years ago and I was very happy with this bike , when I had the SB the stable platform shocks they were not available , don´t worry about the 5th element shock , I think that the little bit bobbing in the SB suspension should be dissapear with the 5th element shock.

Congratulations.


----------



## twinkle (Sep 28, 2005)

*Boxxer near your Titus*

Ouch, what happened to your dogs ears?

Enjoy the TiTus


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

the last biker said:


> I owned a SB years ago and I was very happy with this bike , when I had the SB the stable platform shocks they were not available.


 yeah you know, when I owned a switchblade there were three reasons I sold it:

couldn't run stable platform shocks & I felt the SB could use one 
interrupted seat post meant I couldn't drop my post as much as I wanted, and 
I just wanted a bigger bike as I was getting into FR. 
 so now in 2006:

 push, fox and 5th element aoll make shocks you can use on the SB 
telescoping and gravity dropper posts mean interruputed seatposts are no longer a big deal 
I have a turner RFX for FR use and am getting a titus for XC riding! 
 Funny how things change!


----------



## Mr Bling (Jan 15, 2005)

SSINGA said:


> Speaking of tire clearance - you should see how tight a 2.35 Nevegal is on the 6.6.


Talkin' 'bout dat...

will a 2.35 nevegal fit the rear of my spot? I believe it will but I figure that doublechecking is always better.
How's that up front?
Most of you elitist prigs run it in the rear but it looks like it could do quite well in the front too. I'm talking of a Stick-E version.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

The 2.35 neve fits with ease. I have even run a 2.5 Timberwolf (it measures a true 2.6"). The chainstay yoke is a hair over 3" across. The seat stay is wider iirc.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tscheezy said:


> The 2.35 neve fits with ease. I have even run a 2.5 Timberwolf (it measures a true 2.6"). The chainstay yoke is a hair over 3" across. The seat stay is wider iirc.


Yeah, even on the Burner the tire clearance is superb....


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

havent tried it yet but dt says you can run up to a 2.7 on a spot rear end. my nevegal 2.5's have gobs of clearence.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

The prob ends up being the chain rubs on the tire in the granny ring. The frame can fit tires which are too wide for the drivetrain.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tscheezy said:


> The prob ends up being the chain rubs on the tire in the granny ring. The frame can fit tires which are too wide for the drivetrain.


Yeah... happens to me on the Warp too. At 2.28 the rear tire rubs with the chain on the granny. I could use a longer spindle... but that would give me a not so nice Q factor for my frame (I mean myself, not the bike's) and could ruin the chainline (not that it would be perfect anyway).


----------



## CDtofer (Nov 4, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Yeah... happens to me on the Warp too. At 2.28 the rear tire rubs with the chain on the granny. I could use a longer spindle... but that would give me a not so nice Q factor for my frame (I mean myself, not the bike's) and could ruin the chainline (not that it would be perfect anyway).


Warp,
What are you going for a record number of posts (by OP) in a single thread or what???? This post is ending up with an awful lot of replies considering its lack of Turner content.

Nice new frame BTW.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

CDtofer said:


> Warp,
> What are you going for a record number of posts (by OP) in a single thread or what???? This post is ending up with an awful lot of replies considering its lack of Turner content.
> 
> Nice new frame BTW.


Ok... no more infringement... this is mexico related, so it's now in the right place.


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Rene,

First of all, let me say well done !!!. You won´t regret it !!. It is a great frame.

Congratulations !!!.

Fidel.



Warp2003 said:


> Sorry to post this here you Homers....
> 
> Unfortunately I have to retire my Warp. I couldn't get a Spot... But I got THIS
> 
> ...


----------



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

FM said:


> Why not?
> 
> There is a fine line between posting opinions and sounding very prejudiced. You are sounding very prejudiced.


Yeah I agree, I think it´s an appeal to patriotism more than anything. (Go USA we´re number ! etc....etc... If the bike industry was anything like the US car industry you´d find the quality control in asia would be well ahead. I´m sure you´ll find a lot of US cars now are Jap ones rebadged...

But yeah, I´d always by a jap car over a US one because I´m not mechanically minded...same for motorbikes. Harlys are made for those who take roadside maintenance as a professional sport. I prefer to ride.

Luckily the old tredlys (pushys)(bikes) are a bit more simple having no engine.

From an enginering perspective in my life I found US built things tough (over-enginered which is nice), simple and logically laid out for repair (good idea) ..Brits built em with an access hatch for a component on the otherside of the vehicle for the bit it accessed, e.g. you have to remove an engine to change a spark plug. And Euros make things finely designed and complex, but don´t give any more tolerance than what is was designed for.

But yeah I think the fact that half the worlds manufacturing comes from China means they are world standard when they want to be..in the high price area. My USA digi design sound system, my USA alesis studio racks are made in China- top quality and I guess cheaper than they would be if built in the US.

Get the frame you want, and you can afford.

(Of course I don´t belong here cos I can´t afford anything, but handbuilt anywhere dosen´t mean much to me, I prefer built by robots, they don´t have hang overs, problems with the wife etc to take out on your product)


----------

